# Mach3 Prior Versions



## jbolt (May 3, 2016)

I have been fighting a bug in the latest release of Mach 3 (66) in which my spindle will not always start from a M3 command. I have searched and tried all the suggestions I can find. I want to try a previous version but I cannot find any on my systems. Anyone have a previous version they could send or is there somewhere online? 

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## jumps4 (May 3, 2016)

ftp://machsupport.com/Mach3/

here ya go
Steve


----------



## jbolt (May 3, 2016)

jumps4 said:


> ftp://machsupport.com/Mach3/
> 
> here ya go
> Steve


Awesome! Thanks Steve!


----------



## countryguy (May 3, 2016)

Did you see the post about the .62 being considered the most stable?   That was a solid tip I think.  I too find .66 does some odd things!  I'm going back to .62 myself.   
hope your bug leaves the building w/ the lower rev.


----------



## jbolt (May 3, 2016)

countryguy said:


> Did you see the post about the .62 being considered the most stable?



That's what got me thinking maybe a prior version would help. 

Except for this issue on my mill I have not had any problems with the most current version. I have not had any problems with it on my router (yet).


----------



## rdean (May 3, 2016)

I believe it was  version 057 that I used for several years until I installed a 4th axis rotary.  057 would not do radius compensation correctly. (rotational speed was way off is the best way I can explain it)  So went to 066 which was working fine I thought until I found some of my macros were skipped.  Changed everything back to 062 and the router and mill both work like they should for over two years now.

Ray


----------



## bpratl (May 10, 2016)

Steve, thanks for the link to early versions.


----------

